# Free T-Shirt For Client?



## CA52004 (Apr 30, 2021)

My husband and I run a small screen printing business and we like to come up with ways to advertise and give things to clients to remember us by such as a printed reusable bag with a design and our logo on it, stickers with our logo and handed out some hand sanitizer. He does logo design as well and thought of maybe handing out a free shirt with a design he made and our logo on it to clients who have been with us for a while and generally order in bulk. My thought is they care about their own design and not so much ours therefore they aren’t going to wear the shirt out to advertise, they would think it’s nice gesture and wear it to bed maybe. What are your thoughts? If it’s a cool design and a good quality shirt would you wear out in public?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

One of the wholesale companies I dealt with back in the 80's did this for the retail outlets of their products but it wasn't on t-shirts they did it on ashtrays & coffee mugs. What made it work for them was they had "stolen from" written above their branding which was often a conversation driver with customers.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

JynxDezyns said:


> ... ashtrays...


lol, yeah, back in the 80's.


----------



## CA52004 (Apr 30, 2021)

I like that idea!


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

We have a diiferent take on customer gifts. We feel every customer can be good for at least 3 months of purchases. On every order we always gift them with a new item with their logo. If they buy 144 hats, we give them a shirt or sweat. Often they call me and give me a hard time because everyone is fighting over the single item. It doesn't always work right away, but a call will come where they reference that item a place a new order. Mission accomplished.


----------



## CA52004 (Apr 30, 2021)

cathyr said:


> We have a diiferent take on customer gifts. We feel every customer can be good for at least 3 months of purchases. On every order we always gift them with a new item with their logo. If they buy 144 hats, we give them a shirt or sweat. Often they call me and give me a hard time because everyone is fighting over the single item. It doesn't always work right away, but a call will come where they reference that item a place a new order. Mission accomplished.


I love that too! Kind of a good thing they fight over it so they order some haha.


----------



## fashanbd (May 5, 2021)

nice


----------



## baltti.toun (Jun 2, 2021)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## JohnJClark (Oct 7, 2021)

Are you giving the tees to make your customers happy or to get more people to see your logo?
Cuz if it’s the first one, it’s more about the gesture, right? Wouldn’t matter much if they just wear it to bed. So I don’t think this is a bad idea at all.

If it’s a cool design and a good quality shirt would you wear out in public?

Sure. Just because I run my own clothing line doesn’t mean I will shy away from a promo t-shirt from someone else. Especially, when I am not competing with that person


----------



## kamran blogger (Jan 11, 2022)

Its great thinking, i appreciate. In this way Customer will come again and your business will grow


----------

